# LMR: Monster snapping turtle caught 4/25/2012



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

I disregarded the weatherman's 40% chance of severe thunderstorms yesterday and decided to wade the lower LMR with my buddy. I decided to leave the Seahawk in the garage in case of rain, so we hiked down to the water through some pretty nasty woods. About 50 feet from the river, my friend suddenly shouted "Don't Move!" and I froze in my tracks thinking he saw a snake or a spider. Even more terrifying! I looked down and 2 inches from my left foot a monstrous snapping turtle was lurking out of the weeds waiting to chomp off one of my toes. Here's a picture of the beast:










I survived the ordeal...and we were fortunate enough to find 3 hours of perfect fishing weather. Partly cloudy but mostly sunny. 72 degrees, warm water. I was a bit concerned following a week of cold weather, but the fish started biting. I hooked into a nice largemouth on a chrome jerkbait which surprised me by swimming right through my legs before shaking off. My friend and I have a game where if that happens the other guy gets to slap you with the next fish he catches...kind of like "2 for flinching" only nastier. I was fortunate because the next thing he caught was a snagged shiner, lol. He decided to just throw it at me instead and missed.

I caught 3 smallies, 1 LM and 2 white bass on the afternoon. My friend only caught the snagged shiner and a carp  That made my day. Most fish were caught on several different lures. Jerkbaits and slowly fished plastics seemed to be the most popular. All fish were out of the current hiding in pools or hugging to laydown trees, and none of the strikes were big hits. I think they were still frozen from that cold weather that blew through last week.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow how scary, in order for that turtle to look so small those leaves must have been ginormous!!   




Sent from . . . off and over there.


----------



## mbelperio (Apr 4, 2008)

that is a 3 inch snapping turtle look at the maple seeds next to him. pretty scary you are lucky to survive without losing a foot.


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

that helicopter pilot must of been scared out if his mind taking that pic of the turtle...

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

At that size they are almost cute. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

At that size the edges of that beak are RAZOR sharp; luckily he just can`t bite off that much...yet !


----------



## blindcop204 (Apr 25, 2012)

soup anyone haha!


----------



## lovelandfly (Mar 11, 2010)

lucky to be alive. . .


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

If that thing would have bitten you, it might have broken the skin and you could have gotten a nasty infection...lol.


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

Looks like the big guy is standing on the edge of the grand canyon


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

Why in the world would you guys get so close to that thing to take a picture? Those things have all the same characteristics of all the snakes in this area. Not only are they poisoness, they can also fly AND breathe fire. You seriously need to be more careful and make better choices next time!


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

just more proof positive that no one should ever ever fish the LMR. Especially between say Waynesville and Kings Mills. (the section closet to my house) Umm did anyone mention the huge probably poisonous snakes? Bigfoots? The Loveland Frog? My god think of your kids, what would they do without you? please fish somewhere else....


----------



## MK3_TJ (May 8, 2011)

Here's a BIG one...


----------

